# Ibanez TSA30 review



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

*Ibanez TSA30 review w/video*










here's my review..... "wow"


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

[video=youtube_share;kHWjng2QdjI]http://youtu.be/kHWjng2QdjI[/video]
now with video!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Not bad. Got thick crunch to it. How does it sound with the Fakai through it ??


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

Probably pretty good I would think.... however the Page is my go too guitar for testing stuff....


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

What do these run street?

Pretty cool idea with the built in TS, too bad I don't like a TS.


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

the TS9 on the front is actually pretty flexible. I forgot to demo the no boost with TS9 on... that's really cool, great for blues. 

They go for around 650 on the street. Be prepared to change the power tubes though.... they suck.... (6L6)

But other then that, the build quality is outstanding. Solid from a to z. Great sounding celestion, loads of tight low end. Output transformer will run 4 8 and 16 ohms. tube driven loop..... what else do you need?


----------

